# Just ordered the new Scout LT



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Got the marketing email from Simple Shot this morning about the new Scout LT. 20% smaller than the Scout with a few other neat features. Now the waiting begins.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Congrats! Looks like a great shooter! can't wait to see and hear some reviews once folks on the forum start getting their hands on them!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Just watched the YouTube, does look a nice beast


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Man... That does look good! They have really put in a lot of thought and effort into designing and producing a highly versatile slingshot. We can expect the material and production quality to be very good also. I think this would be the new go to frame to recommend to anyone starting out and looking to work out their preferences. I started with the Scout and an Axiom and have no regrets. I have however come to prefer dedicated OTT or TTF frames because universal tips do present compromises although they work well enough either way (but that's just me I guess). Still, I'd want one of these in the collection though I am in no hurry to own one. Probably something to keep handy and possibly give away to potential shooters... I'm looking forward to your pics and impressions when you get it... and I'm also dreaming if there will ever be an Aluminium version of the Scout LT!?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll bet an aluminum version is not far off. It would be cool being able to customize the swells. 
These will be great Christmas presents for the kids down the road.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the video from Nathan. The people at Simple Shot are awesome


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

I originally was going to buy a scout as my first flip. Although I have no doubt it's a great slingshot, I don't care for the size of the large Palm swell. I like smaller frames for EDC.
This new version has me reconsidering for sure but it would be real nice to see dedicated versions for OTT, TTF or tubes only. And yes, aluminum would be really awesome.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I had to get one too  love the Scout and the whole Scout LT concept appeals to me so now we wait lol.

Oh yeah I went with the old school green with black scales


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> I'll bet an aluminum version is not far off. It would be cool being able to customize the swells.
> These will be great Christmas presents for the kids down the road.


I imagine some creative folks will probably come up with some nice scales in exotic woods and synthetic materials.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Would like to order one, but Finnish customs


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Been looking forward to this one for a long time! I ordered the Black frame with the scale bundle and weight insert. I am a big fan of Mark Seljans MS Hunter and I can see some of those features in the Scout LT which I think is great! I might not even use the scales because I like the hole in the handle but we shall see!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm interested in this too. Looking forward to your review. Looks awesome. I like the slimmer design and the versatility of it. I also like the customization of the palm swell aspect. Depending on how deep the space is between the scales you may even be able to use it as a storage area for ammo, a small flint rod,tinder, extra bandset, etc.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I hope you will like this frame. It was really long to put this together, but every day is a good memory. I'm happy to play my part in the work of Team SimpleShot.

-----------

This was a really challenging project to deal with. Since the Scout (XT) was and still is a go to solution for many, creating the Scout LT was a significant pressure. We had a lot of ideas right before the beginning, since you guys been so constructive and many of you shared your thoughts that was a great input to build upon. We were modifying and re-carved few Scout XTs, drawn many outlines just to make sure to see the possibilities.

The Scout LT is true to the Scout XT, but it is not a scaled down version. It is matching in proportions, but there are changes here and there to keep the comfort while maintain the overall silhouette. This was one of the reason why the tips are more rounded at finger brace areas. You can practically brace on tips if you like OTT with minimal leverage. Also the fork gap is rounded to, for safety reasons for example. It can reduce the effects of fork-hits.

The pinky hole / cavity / weight combo is not that big, so it wont be that space where you can comfortably store ammo or bands, but pinky hole and custom scales were the priority. The slingshot itself is really compact, so once you have it at hand you will see how tight it was designed. I like all the options and personally used lead ammo for balance and adding weight for some of my shooters when worked on the project. The SimpleShot Team liked the idea to add some heft and the shaped weight was the best proven option that was matching the expectation.

OTT/TTF mix was a fairly obvious solution. First of all we all see the trends are cycling around. It is OTT for a year then TTF for a season, then a mix, so it is the practical go to solution for a generalist slingshot. On the other side the attachment also requires some room-hole-support and structurally important meat of material anyways then leaving out TTF or OTT form the equation is miss. And we all like the Scout XT already with the solution of the mix/combo tips.

This one is a pretty compact frame that sits well in the pocket. The cross sections are carefully designed to keep a good material thickness that can avoid cooling problems during injection molding. This area requires balancing on an edge between function, aesthetics and engineering.

Thank you for the patience and I hope the waiting will be short!

Have a great weekend,

Mark


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi Tremoside, Any thoughts on going bigger? Perhaps the Scout XXT?

The trend toward small/compact will inevitably be replaced by big/honking. Whaddya think? Elongate the handle, a little more heft to the girdle. I have thoughts. They're not always contiguous though...


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Hi Tremoside, Any thoughts on going bigger? Perhaps the Scout XXT?
> 
> The trend toward small/compact will inevitably be replaced by big/honking. Whaddya think? Elongate the handle, a little more heft to the girdle. I have thoughts. They're not always contiguous though...


HHha! Yes, that's true, but a small and compact slingshot is always stands longer in the wind. Think of the Goliath or Milbro, Aero, Milligan Special etc. On the other hand I'm shooting some forks of 125mm width with plenty of fun since started experimenting with Spanish style after the world cup. So there is room for these thoughts for sure


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Tremoside said:


> I hope you will like this frame. It was really long to put this together, but every day is a good memory. I'm happy to play my part in the work of Team SimpleShot.
> -----------
> 
> This was a really challenging project to deal with. Since the Scout (XT) was and still is a go to solution for many, creating the Scout LT was a significant pressure. We had a lot of ideas right before the beginning, since you guys been so constructive and many of you shared your thoughts that was a great input to build upon. We were modifying and re-carved few Scout XTs, drawn many outlines just to make sure to see the possibilities.
> ...


Knowing that you were so involved in the design of this frame is a big plus and strong selling point for me!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you will like this frame. It was really long to put this together, but every day is a good memory. I'm happy to play my part in the work of Team SimpleShot.
> ...


Ditto! Tremoside's post took me from "wait and see" to "must buy!"


----------

